# Portfolios



## Switzerland (Sep 19, 2005)

i might have asked this before but i can't remember... how do i set up a lighting portfolio. i'm so lost.


----------



## jonhirsh (Sep 19, 2005)

It depends i have two portfolios, one is in print which is of photos i have taken from shows i have designed. 

the second is an online version of the same thing. i have a link to it on my web site 

http://photobucket.com/albums/y294/jonhirsh/

thats it take a look and you might get some ideas. 

JH


----------



## Switzerland (Sep 22, 2005)

thanks, but do i need to add that i helped build the show, hung lights for the show and ran lights for the show?


----------



## jonhirsh (Sep 22, 2005)

well every show in my portfolio is one i have designed, if you havent designed it you dont really have a portfolio. 

if you have just hung the lights or been a board opp you didnt design the show so you should not take credit for it. your resume should have the info on the shows you did not design. 

JH


----------



## Kelite (Sep 27, 2005)

Good afternoon Jonathan,

So I guess you figured the winters in CA are much nicer than in CA?


----------



## len (Sep 27, 2005)

If you're going to advance, you should list what you HAVE done, somewhere. If you worked a show, especially one that has a "name" you should mention it. As you build your resume, you'll have more shows than room to list them, so you'll have to weed out some as you go on. List the dates of the show, the title, the venue, the director, and your role. Pictures are good if you have them, and have room. I wouldn't make a huge portfolio if you're looking for a job as a stagehand. The size of the resume/potfolio should sort of match the job you're after.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 27, 2005)

When the word portfolio comes up, most people think of an artists collection of works or a models folder of pictures. However, portfolios are now common place for a variety of areas that are not necessarily image based. For example, medicine and nursing are two fields of study in which portfolios are used (and have been for many years) as a means of assessing learning and development.

From an educational view - I would argue that a portfolio is a collection of materials that demonstrate the acquisition of knowledge and skills and the process of learning and developing.

This includes reflective writings that you my have – for example, a journal that details what you did during a production. Problems that you encountered and how you overcame them and also what you learned. For many people, this is difficult and can feel almost “unnatural” but many of the university courses are now big on reflective writings. 

Reflection can be simply put as writing down your thoughts about something that you have just experienced and what you have learned form it and/or how you plan to gain the knowledge/skills to address the issues. Not too different to many of the posts that are on this site.

Other things to include are letters of thanks or commendations from people that you have worked for, certificates that relate to the area in which you are focussing and anything else that demonstrates your experience, knowledge or ability.


----------



## jonhirsh (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Keith yah the move was motivated by the weather and the fact that Calarts accepted me but mostly the weather. 


hope all is well with you. 

JH


----------



## Kelite (Sep 28, 2005)

Will Black Horse continue to exist in Toronto while you're away?

All is well, thanks for asking! We picked 380 pounds of grapes from our vineyard. The girls feet are still purple!


----------



## jonhirsh (Sep 28, 2005)

Of course it will and i will be returning back to toronto during school breaks like summer where i have shows lined up already (some sam shepard i am very excited). well keep those grapes growing and mabey one day youll do a mail out of some of your vinards fine wine. mabey thats just a pipe dream. 
you just never know. 

JH


----------



## propmonkey (Sep 28, 2005)

could soemone help me with my resume? im starting to apply for colleges and im putting one together. for my portfilio im going to put my channel list, cruddly drawn plots and pictures of my designs but for all the shows that i did not design heres for resume.

Ross Zentner
1154 McKinley Ave.
Beloit, WI 53511
Home: 608-362-7067/ Cell: 608-751-1385
Email: [email protected]

Objective
In search of further stagecraft knowledge and experience to further technical theatre understanding.

Experience

Beloit Memorial High School
•	Set construction all four years
•	Property assistant for “The Nerd” and “Once Upon a Mattress”
•	House manager for “The Best of Friends”
•	Assistant Stage Manager for “The Best of Friends”
•	Head Grip for “Mikado”
•	Light board Operator for “The Skin of Our Teeth”, “Seussical the Musical” and “A Midsummer’s Night Dream”
•	Lighting Designer for “Haunted Harmonies”, “The Skin of Our Teeth”, “Suessical the Musical” and “A Midsummer’s Night Dream”
•	Spring 2003 hired as Fly-system operator and head grip
•	Spring 2004 moved to Light board operator
•	Fall 2005 moved to technical assistant, gaffer, and head grip

New Court Theatre
•	Follow spot operator for “Guy’s On Ice” and “Spitfire Grill”
•	Sound board operator for “Guy’s On Ice” at JPAC, “Brighton Beach Memoirs” and “Imprints: Ghosts of Beloit”
•	Set construction and general stage work

Beloit Civic Theatre
•	Lighting Assistant for “Baby”, “The Spider’s Web”, and “Talley’s Folley”
•	Lighting designer for “Company”

Skills
•	Strand 300 lighting consol
•	Various stagecraft techniques
•	Adobe Photoshop
•	Microsoft Office

References
Available upon request


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 28, 2005)

Ross - there has recently been a very good discussion on resume/CV design and prep. 

http://www.controlbooth.com/ftopict-2675.html


----------



## len (Sep 28, 2005)

One thing I would suggest to all, is to have a more professional e-mail address. "propmonkey" sounds like an insult, regardless how you intend it. 

Just get a gmail or hotmail account, and use your name with a period, or someting with your name and some numbers, etc.


----------



## propmonkey (Sep 28, 2005)

i think im gonna change or start a new one, but i finally got everything going to that one


----------



## jonhirsh (Sep 28, 2005)

I keep many email adresses one is for freinds and family one is for junk mail like when you have to sign up for a web site (sory all those internet advertisers but i dont check that one. ) and one for buisness. 
it keeps it more profesional and keeps the amount of email i have to read down to a minium. 

for example my buisness email is [email protected] but my freinds and family one is [email protected] so thats the way i do it. 


JH


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 28, 2005)

LOL - so now all those email advertising company types are cutting and pasting those into their mailing lists!

Len has a very good point – I see a lot of enquiries that are sent from [email protected] or [email protected] and I always wonder about the type of person behind that email name.


----------



## jonhirsh (Sep 29, 2005)

dam i wish i thought of that but hey cant wory about that besides i trust everyone at controllbooth.com 

JH


----------

